# ok, which for August?



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

all are of Graphite.
#1








#2








#3








#4








im going to attach a poll.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Picture number one, I'd crop out the corner of the tank though, it's a little distracting to the eyes.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

2#


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

so far its a tie between 1 and 2


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

here is 1 with the cropping cover me suggested.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Definitely that one


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> here is 1 with the cropping cover me suggested.
> View attachment 33323


that's cool


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

#3!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Number 1 (cropped) hes SO pretty!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Since you can only see his tail ni that one, I would still go with 2#


----------

